# Chromatic Fugue



## Henrique (Aug 15, 2011)

__
https://soundcloud.com/henrique-l-rodrigues%2Ffuga-crom-tica

It is a new fancy of mine to begin experimenting with dissonance and chromaticism - although it is still contained in fixed tonalities.

I apologize for the fugue beginning being rather bland, but the subject kind of sucked to be perfectly honest.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Henrique said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/henrique-l-rodrigues%2Ffuga-crom-tica
> 
> It is a new fancy of mine to begin experimenting with dissonance and chromaticism - although it is still contained in fixed tonalities.
> ...


You sound like a pretty humble guy, but never ever apologize for your music. From composer to composer


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

And then violadude gives Henrique the secret composer handshake.


----------

